# If you are unhappy



## Sparrow (Oct 24, 2008)

IF YOU ARE UNHAPPY

    Once upon a time, there was a nonconforming sparrow who decided not to fly south for the winter. However, soon the weather turned so cold that he reluctantly started to fly south. In a short time ice began to form on his wings and he fell to earth in a barnyard, almost frozen. Then a cow passed by and crapped on the little sparrow. The sparrow thought it was the end. But, the manure warmed him and defrosted his wings. Warm and happy, able to breathe, he started to sing. Just then a large cat came by and hearing the chirping, investigated the the sounds. The cat cleaned away the manure, found the chirping bird and promptly ate him. 

THE MORAL OF THE STORY:

1.  Everyone who craps on you is not necessarily your enemy.

2.  Everyone who gets you out of the crap is not necessarily your friend.

3.  And, if your warm and happy in a pile of crap... keep your mouth shut.


----------



## Halo (Oct 24, 2008)

:rofl:  That was funny :loveit:


----------



## white page (Oct 24, 2008)

:love-it::goodpost:

that is great !!!


----------



## sister-ray (Oct 24, 2008)

I love that too that was brillant thanks sparrow


----------

